

Andreessen Says Foreign Web Companies Could Take Advantage of Prism Fallout - _pius
http://jessicalessin.com/2013/07/11/andreessen-says-foreign-web-co-s-could-take-advantage-of-prism-fallout

======
comatose_kid
choice quote: “Honestly, I don’t understand why there are 50 incubators. There
should be one or two.”

